# New here and saying "Hi"



## GolferRay (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here so I just wanted to stop in and say my "_hello_" and introduce myself.

My name is Ray and I'm a avid golfer (no I am at least).

Took a bit to find the bottom of my club when teeing off but, I got it  

Anyway, I wanted to say "_hey_" to everyone.


To Better Games,
- Ray


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome to our forum


----------



## GolferRay (Oct 30, 2006)

Fore! said:


> welcome to our forum


Thank you Fore!  

This looks like a nice forum and it seems like all of the active
users are nice.

I'm looking forward to becoming an active part of the community

- Ray


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Ray,

Welcome aboard mate :thumbsup: 

Sit back, put your feet and enjoy!!

Cheers


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

OzGolfer said:


> G'Day Ray,
> 
> Welcome aboard mate :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


put your feet where?


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

Fore! said:


> put your feet where?


Any place he feels like


----------



## one-planer (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

